# Glow or reverse glo gauges for 03 3.5 SE??



## v6hockey (Jun 6, 2005)

I haven't been able to find any gauges for my 2003 3.5 SE.. back in the day I put them into my mom's 93 Quest (that's right, a pimped van, my first project)

Looks like i can only find gauges for the 03 2.5.. not the same, right? any help?


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

v6hockey said:


> I haven't been able to find any gauges for my 2003 3.5 SE.. back in the day I put them into my mom's 93 Quest (that's right, a pimped van, my first project)
> 
> Looks like i can only find gauges for the 03 2.5.. not the same, right? any help?


ImportIntelligence.com just like the banner says below..And you can customize yours to whatever you want...


----------



## djliquidice (Apr 29, 2005)

speedhut.com has them.


----------

